# Oxygen Sensor Trick? Anyone?



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm going to gut out my CAT'S o my 03 VQ35DE..Does anyone have any ideas or tricks to fool my 02 sensors? i know they make the simulators(found a website that sells them for 60 a pop)(CImotorsports) but will they work for my car? i don't want any CEL's lol as far as i can see there's only 2 sensors is that correct? anyone have any ideas or anyone ever tried the simulators on there VQ's? thanks in advance..NickAltima


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You have 4-O2s my friend.

Why do you want to "gut" the cats for again?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

For the same reason people pay hundreds for aftermarket headers and hundreds to get them put on..to delete that cats and get a bigger down pipe right? right..i did a lot of research and the only difference between putting the AM headers and gutting the cats is that the cat is completely gone that way and the housing would only be left doing it my way..i would get the aftermarket down pipe and as far as the 02 sensors if there is 4 then if i get simulators for the 2 upstream then i can just leave the 2 downstream alone as long as they are getting 2 different readings i should b good..and if there is 4 how come ive never seen them? i see the 2 that are on each cat but i dont see nething after that..ive talkd to many mechanics about the idea and most of them agree w/me..


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

metro273 said:


> You have 4-O2s my friend.
> 
> Why do you want to "gut" the cats for again?



Just as i thought my "friend" there are only 2 i repeat 2 oxygen sensors on my car..i lookd for 20 mins and trust me theres only 2 one on each mainifold..ive replaced the cat back myself and looked at the exhaust top to bottom..so idk what kinda L31 you have..maybe some special edition one..HaHa..thanks tho for trying to help me


----------

